# Slingbows - Are They Worth the Trouble?



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Nothing like a new forum member asking a philosophical question. If this was previously discussed, please forgive me for bringing it up again. After watching way too many YouTube videos demonstrating really bad arrow flight from various iterations of slingbows, I have to ask - Are slingbows even worth the trouble?

I can get a Samick Sage for under $150.00 that will fling arrows on par with many custom bows. It is a take-down so it fits in a small backpack or even a large quiver. Add a few arrows, a tab and an armguard and with a little bit of practice, you are good to go.

Other than Perry at A+ - who seems to me to have made a study of this, I have yet to see any slingbow archers who can duplicate what can be done with a bow.

Despite this, I am drawn to the challenge and ready to be convinced.

Looking forward to your comments.

Blue Raja


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

My written and video work is fairly well known know and I'll let it stand on its own merit. I've written lots over the years on my A+ Slingshots FB Page and on the American Slingbow Association FB page. I will say this...when made and setup right they perform very much like any traditional archery gear (with practice). I love all forms of archery and the Slingbow can be a viable, good performing piece of archery equipment. For me it's not either/or, it's "Yes! Something different and worth exploring!" Above all else have fun whether you get a traditional bow or try the challenge of the Slingbow.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great Perry and thanks! As mentioned, out of all the YouTube slingbow videos (and I watched a lot of them) you are the only one who actually gets decent arrow flight and good groups. Your years of research and experimentation certainly show.

I enjoy the challenge of shooting my 2 least forgiving bows, a replica Mongolian horse bow and a replica Plains Indian bow.

Looking forward to learning more from you and everyone else here.

Blue Raja


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I like them..
Find a anchor point and gap shooting is the way I do it.
Meaning at full draw with your anchor at 15 yards the tip of my arrow is 12 inches below my intended target. At full draw with nock anchored at anchor point with a intended at say 25 yards. I may have the top of my arrow tip right on target.at 35 yards at anchor. My arrow tip may be a foot above entended target. These numbers may a little different for you. It also will take some time to get good at this.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Anything is worth the trouble if you enjoy it. Same is as true of slingbows as it is making a cup of coffee in the morning.

So what, they have crap trajectory over distance. They aren't meant for distance. Slingshots are not meant for distance in general. If you want to shoot for distance use a gun, or a bow. Slingshot hunting, and conversely slingbow hunting, is meant for stalking prey. Getting as close as you can without alerting the animal then taking it out.

If you enjoy the challenge, then by all means go for it.

Edit: I keep forgetting we are all little babies who can't read naughty words so I swapped **** to crap. I hope crap isn't too naughty.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

They do have a stout draw. You will need a arm brace model.if your musclular maybe a hammer grip will be stable.then there the release. I've shot with trufire release with rotating head. Works great.
Perry has lever slingbow. I have not tried
Do these things or close to it. You will be off to a good start


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Also you will need a arrow fletchen design to keep feather off tubes at full draw. I use a early Chief AJ design. Of four straight fletches. You can move fletches up the shaft away from the nock. Turn nock to clear bands and to pass over rest well. I have not tried everything but this is a tested and true set up. I prefer shooting off a shelf or AJ flip down rest over whisker bisket.Perhaps a biscuit with a over sized hole. One made for a old style large dia. Arrow would be worth a look.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

My the corners you have cut


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh yeah
Forget the combo pouch. If you won't to shoot projectiles . put ref. slingshot in your pocket. Trash little bow string. Get some paracord and some archer Dee loop string and make your own. Then laugh when you hear someone say slingbowvare more trouble then there worth. Also if you hunt with it. Use cut on contact broad head. Chizzle heads and mechanical broadheads are made for compound bows. Now get out there and get you a grizz green horn


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Leadball and Phoulmouth - good advice. I am inspired to get started in slingshot archery.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have a Chief AJ and the New Hammer by Simple Shot. I can hit the Kill zone on a deer target reliably with both at 10 Yards. I like the Hammer better and I see to get more with the flat bands than the tubes for the same draw. The Hammer's aiming dimple is spot on for me at 10 yards with the AJ I use the top fork arm as a ref and its pretty much on at 10 yards also. It wouldn't be my first choice for hunging I can put it in my coat pocket or a small side pack...or my glove box I have shot deer inside 10 yards with my Compound Bow I could take one with either slingbow but yes use cut on contact heads.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have regular bows and slingbows. I think slingbows are great an definitely should be considered as part of the arsenal.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

Not worth the trouble. Slingbows are inferior bows. If you'd like to have fun with something inferior that's fine, but please don't use it for anything other than target shooting or small game hunting.

Bows are 10,000 year old perfected technology with simple, elegant mechanics.

Slingbows are clumsy. The loading time is slow. The alignment often awkward. The range, power and accuracy worse, and the rubber less durable than a bow string. Plus they need heavier shorter bands than those which are optimal for slingshot shooting, making the supposed advantage of having "2 weapons in one" not only meaningless, but also detrimental, as one will either have to waste a lot of time changing bands, or will have to reach a "midpoint" compromise between the optimal bands for both uses. That's assuming the pouch is not permanently modified for slingbow use, in which case the band change is mandatory.

Better to carry a good slingshot and a good bow, than a mediocre hybrid of the 2.

It is a testament to the power of hype that many buyers would accept -without an ounce of evidence- claims by people like Chief AJ, Dave Canterbury etc that they can reliably take "big game" with it. Lately it's Nathan Masters of Simple Shot who claims that "The Hammer" can be taken for "deer hunting".

The videos I've seen online of slingbow deer "hunts" are very few, and all highly suspicious, as the deer appears dead much later and they never show the wound channel - probably a sign that they killed the deer with some other weapon and lied about it.

Even if you could film a deer kill, it would take so many shots and wounds to escaping deer, that the whole thing would be highly immoral - on top of being illegal.

And of course, there's no videos measuring ballistic gelatin shots, velocity, impacts, at various distances, comparing them with regular bows etc, which is what any person would do in trying to prove the value of a slingbow.

Cheif AJ has a photo of a large Grizzly bear he claims to have killed with the slingbow.
http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm

This is probably an outright lie, as grizzlies require a 338 Win Mag. rifle round. But if it were possible, that would have meant MANY escaping grizzlies wounded with the slingbow until one was finally gotten and photographed. Just atrocious morals. Same can be said about the moose, elk, red stag "hunts" shown on that website.

Interestingly, notice right below the image of the Grizzly, Chief AJ sells a fairly regular slingshot with finger holes and "ASDA bands" that he claims (without video evidence, of course) can launch a 10 gram ball at 654 fps.

This would amount to 199 joules

I'm sorry, this is just a lie. The guy can't be trusted. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

In the right hands. With extensive experience and in dept understanding of the game animal you seek to take. With little time restraints, and no pressure from other hunters. I would say a skinnier would be 80 to 90 prevent efected. It's just not everybody has spent the last 50 years hunting big game with archery equipment.As for AJ he is what he says he is . When it comes to his ability to take large game by slingbow. Enjoy your journey my friends, but do not under estimate the ability of an arrow to take down large game. Yes I could tell you how. Just don't feel it today


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I've shot a Native American stick bow. They took big game with flint heads. I would be a lot more comfortable with a sling bow. I also have taken dear with a compound bow and yes is is more capable but then so is a 30-06 if your aren't proficient with any of the above you will have issues. Practice practice practice under hunting conditions. there is no substitute for that. I've taken more deer with a break action 16 gauge than any other method. You just have to get close.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

leadball said:


> In the right hands. With extensive experience and in dept understanding of the game animal you seek to take. With little time restraints, and no pressure from other hunters. I would say a skinnier would be 80 to 90 prevent efected. It's just not everybody has spent the last 50 years hunting big game with archery equipment.As for AJ he is what he says he is . When it comes to his ability to take large game by slingbow. Enjoy your journey my friends, but do not under estimate the ability of an arrow to take down large game. Yes I could tell you how. Just don't feel it today


"That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence." - Christopher Hitchens


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

OK boys here it comes.
There must be fifty 2days to kill your whitetail
Here's a couple of the most important.
I don't know how many times I over herd a deer say."I know he's in there. I can duck his arrow. Here we can hate. I no nothing works better then corn.
I you plan to more then one deer from a location. Concilment is the key. Be it blind or treestand.
When conciling a treestand. Be it a stick frame wrap in camo cloth with green limbs tied on.
Make sure you can turn enough in what ever seat you have to make a accurate shot.
Most importantly. Do not shoot at a deer when it first get there. They are very jumpy at this time. Let it eat a few minutes and settle down. In your Concilment you will need to get completely out of site. Deer may leave. That's ok most times it will come back. When your deer is settled lean out from Concilment. Pick you spot. Know your gap. At that range. Take your deer. You need a roof on your Concilment structur to keep it dark inside.
That the best advice I HAVE ON THE SUBJECT
BESIDES that it all about being sneaky
I've seen many deer duct arrow from 300+ rep crossbows at as little as ten yards. Give the time to settle before making your shot. 8 or 9 time out ten. You have to skin one


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

There is actually a great amount of evidence that a slingbow of equal pull in poundage and shooting a hunting weight arrow with sharp broadhead performs at least equal to a traditional longbow or recurve in speed, cast and penetration. While some because of bias, or romanticism of other favorite bows, may not like it or want to believe it does not change the facts. Because of these facts we were able to get Slingbows accepted as legal tackle for the take of all big and small game as well as appropriate fresh and salt water fish during the general hunting and fishing seasons here in California in 2015.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

A+ Slingshots said:


> There is actually a great amount of evidence that a slingbow of equal pull in poundage and shooting a hunting weight arrow with sharp broadhead performs at least equal to a traditional longbow or recurve in speed, cast and penetration. While some because of bias, or romanticism of other favorite bows, may not like it or want to believe it does not change the facts. Because of these facts we were able to get Slingbows accepted as legal tackle for the take of all big and small game as well as appropriate fresh and salt water fish during the general hunting and fishing seasons here in California in 2015.


You did not dispute the rest of the points I made (slower loading time, less range & accuracy, rubber being less durable than string etc) so I will assume that you conceded those points

As for your 2 points, please post studies/links proving them. I'll repeat them for the clarity of the readers:

1) "a slingbow of equal pull in poundage and shooting a hunting weight arrow with sharp broadhead performs at least equal to a traditional longbow or recurve in speed, cast and penetration"

2) Slingbows were "accepted as legal tackle for the take of *all* big...game... during the general hunting and fishing seasons here in California in 2015."

Eagerly awaiting your response.

p.s. I may add that due to the better alignment a traditional bow provides, the same amount of poundage will be easier to draw.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

You know the limitations of your weapon, use its full potential.
No slingbow is not first choice on a deer drive. Nether is anything else but a shotgun.
No slingbow not first choice to take a buck at the far end of the field.
What it is . A very cool and fun ambush weapon. For a highly skilled and atuned hunterbto push his skills to the limit.
What it is. Is quite. I would just as soon have quietness over higher speed. If the price for higher speed is more noise.
Keep in mind even the best hit deer usually will run 30 to 40 yards more or less. Even if shot with 4570


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Try to keep shots at 20 to 30 feet with slingbow.Broadheads good in sharp.
The more you pratice and improve on your hunting skills. The better chances you can exstend there distances and take more challenges as a hunter.
Like hunting trail with no bait from unconcelled stand.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

PorcupineQuill said:


> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually a great amount of evidence that a slingbow of equal pull in poundage and shooting a hunting weight arrow with sharp broadhead performs at least equal to a traditional longbow or recurve in speed, cast and penetration. While some because of bias, or romanticism of other favorite bows, may not like it or want to believe it does not change the facts. Because of these facts we were able to get Slingbows accepted as legal tackle for the take of all big and small game as well as appropriate fresh and salt water fish during the general hunting and fishing seasons here in California in 2015.
> ...


Your assumptions would be incorrect. If I truly believed that you had a genuine interest or cared at all I would eagerly respond, but as your attitude clearly shows otherwise I have no time or interest in a pointless argument so I'm ending this for my part. 
I have work to do and Slingbows to finish in the shop for customers. 
For others seeing this, be well friends and enjoy hunting and bowfishing with your Slingbows!


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Dan Quillan traditional bow builder said he wanted to try a compound bow with sights and all. So he bought one and shot at six deer,and killed all six. Seeing this he said "great gun" hung it on the wall to never be used again.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Its truly a pain in the rear to have to skin some almost every time you go out. I like to hunt awhile between kills. Long as I see deer. I never tire of it


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Speaking of skilled hunters. Just up the road my neighbors wife took two deer in the morning from her porch. At 125 yards with a compound bow with no sights. I took great care not to poss her off


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

PorcupineQuill said:


> leadball said:
> 
> 
> > In the right hands. With extensive experience and in dept understanding of the game animal you seek to take. With little time restraints, and no pressure from other hunters. I would say a skinnier would be 80 to 90 prevent efected. It's just not everybody has spent the last 50 years hunting big game with archery equipment.As for AJ he is what he says he is . When it comes to his ability to take large game by slingbow. Enjoy your journey my friends, but do not under estimate the ability of an arrow to take down large game. Yes I could tell you how. Just don't feel it today
> ...


 Funny thing to quote since it equally applies to everything you said as well since you offered nothing but your opinions.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

PorcupineQuill said:


> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > There is actually a great amount of evidence that a slingbow of equal pull in poundage and shooting a hunting weight arrow with sharp broadhead performs at least equal to a traditional longbow or recurve in speed, cast and penetration. While some because of bias, or romanticism of other favorite bows, may not like it or want to believe it does not change the facts. Because of these facts we were able to get Slingbows accepted as legal tackle for the take of all big and small game as well as appropriate fresh and salt water fish during the general hunting and fishing seasons here in California in 2015.
> ...


Why should he have to post anything to prove what he is saying when you haven't posted anything to prove anything you're saying?

I despise people like you who attack others, refuse to give evidence of what you're saying, then demand the person you're attacking to give the evidence you yourself have yet to offer.

You have 33 posts here, you are too young on these forums to start talking trash and calling people liars. I suggest you fix your attitude before the mods fix it for you.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> PorcupineQuill said:
> 
> 
> > A+ Slingshots said:
> ...


Nonsense. The burden of proof is on the person making a slingbow performance claim. This is logic 101. We have thousands of years of evidence for what traditional bows can do - and it's easily searchable on the internet. The same cannot be said about slingbows.

I simply pointed to the highly questionable and uncorroborated claims of various slingbow sellers, like the killing of large Grizzly bears with it.

There was also a very specific claim made by Chief AJ, which is that with a fairly regular slingshot with finger holes and those red "ASDA bands" he can launch a 10 gram ball at 654 fps, which amounts to 199 joules. He offers no video evidence.

If you think that I am not justified in calling this claim a "lie", fine, bring in the mods and those who have knowledge of the Power Rangers shots, and ask them what they think. Here's the slingshot in question:


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

We're only hunters. Not sciencetist. Or spellers for that matter.I have seen very high for fps numbers by heating bands. But not practical for hunting. It has been studied many the effect of blindness by PHD's . I'm not going to research 20 years of primitive Archer or traditional bow hunter to find it for you. You mite won't to put a broad head through a deer's chest and see it for your self. Like I had to. First one I shot made it ten yards and was stone dead before I could get down the tree


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

That should be broadheads not blindness above. Cell phone has a story of it own to tell


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Trashing AJ almost as bad as trashing Fred Bear. We're not going to hold it against you.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

But you wouldn't know who Fred Bear is..I'm done here. Next subject


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

leadball said:


> That should be broadheads not blindness above. Cell phone has a story of it own to tell


haha your spelling may be bad, but you have wit.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very good accuracy is definitely possible with a slingbow.:




If I had continued to practice with this design I have no doubt that I could have been ths equal of almost any traditional archer from 20yds or less. An unrelated shoulder injury and subsequent surgery has kept me away from slingbows for the last few months.
I have no knowledge or opinion about slingbow hunting, I was in it for the accuracy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will remind everyone to keep it civil. A discussion and presentation of opposing opinions is fine. But personal attacks are out of order.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As for killing bears with a slingbow, that has been discussed in the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13912-someone-dropped-a-black-bear-with-a-slingbow/

Note that one of those who commented claims to have killed several bears with a slingbow. My personal choice for bear is a .45-70 ... but the right equipment in the right hands with plenty of practice, a slingbow can do the job.

As far as slingbow accuracy is concerned, have a look at the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31009-first-ever-slingbow-accuracy-competition/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

PorcupineQuill said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > PorcupineQuill said:
> ...


So the burden of proof is on him, not you who was the one attacking his claim with uncorroborated speculation of your own? Hypocrite much?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Welp, I read the entire thread. I have only tried a sling "rifle" that's a hybrid of Bill Hays' stock design and Joerg Sprave's release lock mechanism. I made a couple arrows out of aluminum tubing...the tubing was for regular slingshot ammo so not surprisingly it wouldn't send the arrow downrange with any usable speed for hunting (or even target practice). I have not upped the banding to see what it could do with proper rubber. I have spear fished while snorkeling for some time with a very powerful double band spear gun. I have never bow fished nor slingbow fished (have never ever shot a slingbow).

This classifies me as a NON slingbow shooter so what I'm about to say should be taken with that rank (lower than private E-1).

Philosophically I think bows, crossbows, slingshots of all sorts and slingbows are all viable hunting items. Banded or stringed they will, in practiced hands, down the proper sized game. Elephant shooting with a .22 rimfire has also been done, there are all sorts of "gee whiz" shots made, albeit with lady luck on one's side and plenty of animal suffering before the trophy photo is snapped with a smiling proud toothy grinned hunter, a grinnin' like a mule eatin' briars, and his kill. No telling what amount of suffering the poor animal sustained to be the subject of that photo.

I think without attacking others, it's best to just shoot and enjoy whatever you are shooting be it fire arms, black powder, pistol, rifle, shotgun, bow, slingbow or slingshot or sling or atlatl or rabbit sticks or or or...

The person who started this thread only wanted straight answers and not to toss a sparkler into gasoline soaked rags and burn the forum down. That said it's best for all I think especially newer members to see us older members, to set an example for newer members by posting with courtesy and decorum. I know that black and white text can be misread or with imagination injected, seem to read other than what the writer intended (I've certainly been victim to this over sensitivity trait some have here, and downright fault finding with flimsy balsa wood foundation).

I suggest to those who have not tried slingbows to just make one and try it. Band it up with strong bands, twice or three times as strong at least as you would for regular slingshot ammo, and go shoot. A 100 grain metal ball sure needs less power than a carbon or aluminum arrow to provide the "hit energy" needed to penetrate the animal sufficiently to affect the organs and systems needed to dispatch the animal.

Is a slingbow worth it? Of course it is, if you want to experiment to see what your satisfaction with it is, experiment with different bands, release methods, arrows, forks/frames. If you want something really powerful stay with a compound. If you want something equating to a long bow or simple recurve, a slingbow if banded strongly and in very practiced hands, will provide the energy to hurl an arrow downrange enough to complete with weaker 30 lb to 45 lb pull stringed instruments. Some say this isn't enough energy, some say it is. The North American Indigenous peoples ate hardy on what they brought home with simple non recurve bows, no sights, no sight window, no arrow rest (except for their knuckle), with strings made of animal tendons, with flint or obsidian points and feathers attached with moistened (and dried) rawhide thread.

End of dissertation.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Bows with sights are much easier to master than slingshots. Why?

1. A well appointed compound bow such as mine has a string peep sight and a sight window sight, when aligned that sight system is deadly accurate...why? It's because there are TWO sights much like a firearm.

2. A slingshot has no sight at all (some have fork sights...) and use a place on the fork to sight with, and the pouch hand and pouch have no rear sight but a bow string sight does, with which to align and hit the target. A slingshot is more or less shot with "dead reckoning" or even instinctively with no sight use at all since there is only one way to aim or sight and only one sight itself. Hence slingshots take a longer learning curve by far than would a bow with two sights (or a fire arm).

Thus, slingbows will take more practice than a regular bow with sights. Much more practice.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

All - thanks for the posts. After watching MJ's GOTS slingshot vid and several of Perry's vids, I see that good archery with a slingbow is attainable.

MJ - thanks for posting the vid. Impressive shooting! is the GOTS your own design? Can you provide details about it? I am especially interested in the arrow rest and the arrow nocking system - it looks like you are using a mechanical release. You have really good arrow flight and accuracy.

Charles and Chuck - thanks for the calm and sage advice.

Leadball - thanks for all the information.

Phoul Mouth and Porcupine Quill - thanks for the passion of your convictions.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

All individual shooting sports have their niche and purpose. The same rifle used for silhouette range work can dispatch an animal at great range and can be used in a military sense too...stuff has more than one function many times if it is not too specialized in design. However, a bench rest gun wouldn't be portable enough to use in the field hunting or military use. A trend to the universal slingshot seems to be in vogue at this time and it just can't be done efficiently. Interchangable forks such as two designers somewhat compact the "kit" to use one handle only with detachable arm brace, saving I guess an extra handle.

A slingbow is so small in the first place I say make a specific launcher for arrows/darts that has no compromises with a forked frame at all. This all in one concept involves design compromise...and is that good? No. Due to the shear grunt hard pull needed to launch an arrow/dart with rubber bands instead of pulleys etc. of a compound bow, a highly ergonomic grip must be designed with generous beaver tail hand support and deep finger grooves with prominent pinky tang, to best stabilize this monster pull force with any degree of comfort. Even a grip somewhat like the Barnett or Marksman adjustable arm braced rod frame slingshot would work with deeper finger grooves.

I firmly believe that a total rethink on slingbows should be done to make them exactly fit for shooting arrows and the arrows (darts) should be totally rethought also from the nock to the point including the guidance known as fletching. A "thinking out of the box" has to be done. I've gone into this concept with one noted SSF member in detail with the prospect that the individual will develop a system specific for using rubber to launch dart like projectiles. I believe this completely rethought and redesigned product line will appear in due time. I equate this total rethink of slingbows to the rethink of a horseless carriage, aka "car" that occurred after the turn of the 19th century. The first cars were literally horseless carriages and called horseless carriages (fitting), designed as carriages without horses powered by an engine or electric motor and batteries. As time went on the carriage design was completely dropped and a car emerged as Models A and T and even a pickup truck version, far departing from something drawn by a horse. Slingbows for the most part (A+ is an example of dropping the standard slingshot frame in favor of a specific launcher) are at this time still slingshots and they needn't be anything of he sort, a totally new rubber powered launcher with its dart will be the outcome.

Really, an arm braced hammer grip somewhat like a grooved bicycle handlebar oversert.. with a 4cm diameter circle with a dart insert slot in about a 2 o'clock position, on top of the handle, through which the dart is propelled, in which is an arrow rest device somewhat like Joerg Sprave's model of the smallest slingbow (which he calls a cross bow) in the world that uses a whisker biscuit, and a dart , and the dart is not an archery arrow at all but an A+ Slingshots type ball nock with small four fletched non flexible firmly anchored to the shaft vanes as guidance stabilizers... will emerge as the standard rubber powered dart launcher and dart ammo. Usually a sling dart is longer than the equivalent of a bow arrow.

Compound bows are these days more compact than older models of compounds such as mine. Being an "older model" myself I don't feel the need to buy a newer compact model...I don't roam around the underbrush seeking game nor travel with a bow. Some new compounds are only 2 feet long with limbs parallel to the arrow axis...and very light weight also due to space age composites and resins used which have high flex, light weight and less bulk.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pictures describing what I've said above...

The small wooden whisker biscuit launcher needs a folding arm brace and a fat super ergo handle but the concept of a whisker biscuit perched on a handle, I like. It also needs an insert slot at 2 o'clock... the "thread the needle" method of inserting an arrow point first in the whisker biscuit takes more time than just flopping it into a slot cut in the circle. This can be important for fast 2nd shots.

I've included a couple fat super ergo handle slingshots I made from blue jean micarta as an example of the handle only apt for a hard pull slingbow. Note the extremely wide leather arm brace on one of them. The foto where I'm holding it was taken before I attached the leather cross piece for the arm brace but you can see it in the group foto of both micarta super ergos.

The first top left picture below is an A+ kit for all sorts of archery use from arrows to fishing. Note it is specifically made for arrows and fishing darts. I copped the word "dart" from atlatls.

Note the modern compact compound bow at bottom left. This is a dream weapon.

Lemme state one thing, slingbows are NOT for everyone. They appeal to a fairly small sector of slingshot enthusiasts but as an extension of the slingshot hobby I suggest consideration of the adaptation. Slingbows can be made at home and result in much cheaper weapons than regular bows which are difficult to make at home (with the exception of PVC and single wood limb simple bows).


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Blue!
The GOTS is my design but owes much to the A+ arrow rest design. Perry doesn't make a side-hold model and I don't shoot upright, so I had to roll my own.
I definitely preferred shooting with a mechanical release. It was easier and arrow flight was better. I also used a ball on the end of the nock string so I could shoot without a release and it worked fine but cut down how many shots I was physically able to take in a given time. Also, it was heavier and harder to set up right. Once you let go of the "rules" of trad archery (and that crowd LOVES to exclude people and ideas with their rules) then you're free to just do what works best.
Here's the template I used for it. Make it out of high quality plywood or thick hdpe or micarta. The area shaded in purple can be removed for easy arrow insertion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's how it fits in the hand. Low forks so that a giant handle and wrist brace are unnecessary. Tubes are two loops of 1842 per side. This setup would cast a 435gr aluminum arrow 100' with good speed and excellent arrow flight.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I just edited this so please re read...

Nice. Does the arrow go into the two prong area support adjoining the oval hole and the round hole since it's a side shooter and where do the fletchings go as they pass through, through the holes, this is my best guess... I'm interested in making a shorty simple slingbow like yours and the one I pictured made with a WB but since I can't get WBs here, your design interests me...and like you I am not an upright frame holder, it doesn't work with my muscular-skeletal setup, I'm a sideways shooter...gangsta style. Could you please post a pic of the frame armed with an arrow?

Also I much favor simplicity as you do as well...WBs and other wearable parts don't appeal to me much. Due to budding arthritis and a recent wrist injury I have to use some pretty fat ergoish handles on my SSs and the extra pull of a slingbow, definitely...a wrist belt or preferably a simple bandana is what I favor also, sort of a lanyard and sort of not...pic attached. They permit shooting without gripping the frame at all, just housing it in the hand...much like an arm brace does but infinitely more compact and simpler.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

MJ - thank you so much. I see the similarity with Perry's design. Could you post a photo or an explanation of your nocking system?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One may note the use of a bandana to make a very soft comfortable assist, it can't be illegal in areas where arm braces are banned either. no one can cite anyone for wearing a bandana! As funky and silly as this may look, try it...it's absolutely the epitome of lanyard style assists. Find the right loop length by experimenting, knot the bandana, just slip the end of the handle (all my frames have a pinky groove or tang) into the bandana and shoot.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

M.J said:


> Here's how it fits in the hand. Low forks so that a giant handle and wrist brace are unnecessary. Tubes are two loops of 1842 per side. This setup would cast a 435gr aluminum arrow 100' with good speed and excellent arrow flight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this does make sense. The best potential advantage of a slingbow over a bow is small size. Question: why that mushroom shape in the arrow rest? Why not just a round hole? Is that intended for an optimal sliding of the fletchings?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's meant to accommodate a regular 3-fletching arrow. Cock feather down, as A+ does it.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Accurate enough


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

leadball said:


> Accurate enough


Good shooting!!! Those dern deer cans can be awfully skitish ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

That will work! Did you make the slingshot? Can you provide details?

Thanks!


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes that one or mine. A idea I got from one of Perry's slingshot. The Fox. Sorry Perry you make good stuff. The four fletch arrow. A coppy of A AJs.The para cord bow string. I calmed it once but thinking back someone on a slingshot forum told me about it.sorry I forget who. The shelf rest. My best guess I got it from fred Bear maybe.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I was meaning to order a AJ elite, and ebayed my hfx. I with out a AJ at this time. I do like those also however


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a new simple shot slingbow in my future plans also.
So many toy. So little funds.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had interest in the A+ Leverbow ever since it came out. It is just a genius design. Someone lend me $100


----------



## Paul Suits (Apr 11, 2016)

PorcupineQuill said:


> Not worth the trouble. Slingbows are inferior bows. If you'd like to have fun with something inferior that's fine, but please don't use it for anything other than target shooting or small game hunting.
> 
> Bows are 10,000 year old perfected technology with simple, elegant mechanics.
> 
> ...


I guess you are unfamiliar with Fred Bear taking large and dangerous game with archery equipment. I had a friend who operated Vic's Archery in Grand Rapids Michigan, his wife took numerous large African game as well as Elk, Caribou, black bear and Moose with a 45 lb recurve and some very heavy arrows... Saying a Grizzly Bear REQUIRES a .338 is ignorance as many different rifle rounds, archery equipment and handgun rounds can be used. I guess Alaska hasn't read YOUR requirements for Grizzly hunts since they allow compound and traditional archery equipment for Brown Bear/ Grizzly hunts...


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

All bs aside. If you shooting a solid rest use feathers. Not plastic vanes. Also a trick I learns off a Dan Quilen tutorial. Nock your arrow a little high. Meaning the nock point on your bow string where the arrow is nocked. is higher then the point on the rest where the tip rest at full draw. I usually set my tubes into my fork so that if my arrow is at full draw and lifted so that the arrow was 90 degrees to the veritical fork. There would a gap of 1/8 to 3/16" beneath the arrow and the rest. Apon release of the arrow. It can not go down. For the rest is under it . will rise a little. By the time your fether get to the rest. It riding 1/8 " or so above the rest. Wala a sweet flight.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Hey Leadball, where in NC are you? I am from Madison NC close to Greensboro. I lived in Kernersvillle and went to College at UNCW


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Between Salisbury and Albemarle


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok not too far from my old stomping ground. I sure miss God's country


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

My mother side of family from Winston. Out on Hwy 8 The Germington side. Good times on my visits to the hills of that area.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I used to go through Germanton every morning on my way to work down Hwy 8 I miss the hills and Hollows. Its all flat here and no curves boring landscape. Actually I live a bout 25 minutes from Chief AJ. He made my take down arrows while I waited. I fired my first shots albeit errant ones in his back yard lol


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

He a card @
To me he's the father of slingbows...


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

In the right hands. The new kid on the slingbow block looks impressive. Simple Shot Hammer.


----------



## Otto.Bahn (Jun 9, 2016)

leadball said:


> In the right hands. The new kid on the slingbow block looks impressive. Simple Shot Hammer.


I just ordered one and I'm eagerly awaiting it. The big question on this thread seems to be if slingbows are better than traditional bows, and the answer seems to be an almost outright "no." The only thing that slingbows have over bows, it seems, is that the release is quieter. The thing is, I want the challenge. I've never been an archer, but I grew up with slingshots. Slingbows just look like fun, and it is similar to something I already know. I don't care that they are only effective at short range and all that, and I don't care if I miss every fish that I shoot at on my first trip out, I just wanted to pick up a new hobby. I love plinking off my back porch with anything from my son's Daisy Red Ryder to my 12 gauge. To me the slingbow is absolutely worth it because it looks down right cool to target shoot, and it is challenging to use for actual hunting/fishing purposes. If it were easy to use effectively I wouldn't be drawn to it. I feel like that is the sentiment to everyone who uses them, except for people like this legendary Chief AJ who has obviously honed his craft into a deadly art.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Otto.Bahn said:


> leadball said:
> 
> 
> > In the right hands. The new kid on the slingbow block looks impressive. Simple Shot Hammer.
> ...


The Chief is a card. He lives about 20 min from me and I called him up one Saturday and went and picked mine up in person. His shooting carp from the bridge is ridiculous. I have only shot targets with both my Hammer and Chief AJ. I am very decent at 10 meters and can hit the kill zone regularly. At 20 meters right now I wouldn't take the shot. You are right about the difficulty. With my crossbow(a lowly Barnett Recruit Recurve) I can hit the bull 10 out of 10 at 20 and about 8 out of 10 at 30 ....its no fun..its boring, lol the slingbow is more challenging consequently more fun. I still say, if I had to harvest a Buck with my slingbows, I could, as most of my kills with my compound bow were inside 15 meters..I totally get what you are saying


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

was wondering on this topic, what grain arrows do people generally use?


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

On the subject of shooting sling bow. I think with the right shot even at 20/25 or 30 Pound draw you could take a 4/6 pointer.
Hit em right. I the exact right sweet spot .
A kill could be made .
Broad head arrows used razor sharp I just think it could be done !!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> PorcupineQuill said:
> 
> 
> > A+ Slingshots said:
> ...


lol I'm laughing because what kills in archery is accuracy not power as long as you have a sharp broadhead on a bow as little as 35 in draw wait will go right through a deer if it does not hit a bone but if you don't hit the vital organs it does not matter .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Scrambler84 said:


> On the subject of shooting sling bow. I think with the right shot even at 20/25 or 30 Pound draw you could take a 4/6 pointer.
> Hit em right. I the exact right sweet spot .
> A kill could be made .
> Broad head arrows used razor sharp I just think it could be done !!


yea I would go by your states game regulations in my state it's 35ib draw is the minimum . They set. So that will definitely kill medium size game like a deer .


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

PorcupineQuill said:


> Not worth the trouble. Slingbows are inferior bows. If you'd like to have fun with something inferior that's fine, but please don't use it for anything other than target shooting or small game hunting.
> 
> Bows are 10,000 year old perfected technology with simple, elegant mechanics.
> 
> ...


Wow ! I have a little problem with some of these comments ! Do we want to go back to the horse & buggies . I made a comment here several years ago. Does anyone here use a phone for phone calls only. I have made and shoot full length and short arrows for over 50 years out of many slingshot devices. I have shot arrows about equal to a recurve ,for a given pull . If slingbows are compact & powerful & less costly ,why not ! And versatile in that some of my units will shoot shot, full length arrows and short arrows too ! Would like to find someone to get involved as, I have picked knowledge over the years ! Thank you. Great Forum here ! Robert Blair


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Those with the skill to master do not trash those who don't.
What gives with those who dont?


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I've hunted deer for almost 50 years. Lost track of when I lost track of how many I've taken. A person of my skill set could with little problem take a deer from a blind at 12 to 15 yards with little problem. It's important to remember to let your deer eat a little bit and calm down. Their very jumpy on arrival.
Simple
Find a place with deer without pressure from other hunters.
Feed you deer a week or two.
Slip into some type of blind.
Adjust your mistakes for 5 or 10 years 
Just kidding.
Stay out of sight till deer relax.
Quietly get position 
Make your shot as practiced. If your taking deer sitting.pratice while sitting ahead of time. Smooth and fluid.
Without sound.
Go get your deer.be about 20 to 40 yards from where you took out its lungs.
Just like the chief


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Almost forgot.
A bath and
The secret weapon.
Little baking soda under the arms, the shoes, and crouch.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Almost forgot.
A bath and
The secret weapon.
Little baking soda under the arms, the shoes, and crouch.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

After reading more carefully and taking into account some of the dates of the post above. 
Also reading some of above statement I wonder is it more of a fishing trip for truth then the disbelief of others acomplishments.
Your standard heavy tube Slingbow under not real real cold conditions will cast a standard arrow around 140 yards. 
The wood bows of yester year used by native American could cast a arrow in the naborhood of 150 yards.
Little difference.
So the power to do the job is there.
The projectile tip / arrows head used is of importance. 
With lower speed wood bows or Slingbows use a cut on contact type of head. A blade type. Like the old bear razor heads or ziwicky. No mechanical broadhead or chisel


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

All these post?? I'm thinking if you use a Slingbow in the right hands even at 20 to 30 lbs draw and you hit them in the kill zone you could take a 4 to 6 point buck or
mid/ size hog . It's like putting a cheap pool cue in a professional hands he's gonna make magic make it sing ..
In the cave man days I'm sure they killed things IE: FOOD with a rock or a recurve bow with not much power . Better hunter equals better results . Even lion's have been killed by Masi warriors just a spear . 
So in closing in the right hands right shot anything is possible . Just saying .


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Advanced tutorial
99% of big bucks are taken in morning. Mostly on un baited stands or stands that have not seen any hunting pressure . Again in morning, on drives, or on unbaited stands in rut period.
Sooner you skin your deer after taking it. The easier that will go.
Let it hang if cool enough out. At least a day or quarter and stack it in refrigerator at least a day.
Cook slow in crock pot. Tell wife it's beef. She won't know the difference.
Best time to hunt. 
First week of bow season, and rut.
Though rut will be very tough by Slingbow.
It's what I think


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Like your post I agree. Early morning hunt I think in the right hands a slingbow could be used with the perfect hit kill shot. 
Someone who punches IEro boxer can naturally hit harder and some people just have natural talent that perfect draw even at minimum lbs draw/ 20/30 a great shooter great hunter can do what it takes to get the job done IE: Equals a great hunter .
If it was all you had to survive . 
Say 10 hunting tip arrows your slingbow your survival instincts gonna kick in .
I drop you in the middle of Africa your gonna make it work . 
HMMMM . I see a reality show lol but if it's all you got you would you could make it work. Just saying.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with most of what is being said about using slingbows for hunting but if you can stalk and get close enough to your game. You can kill it even with a slingbow. 
Hunt the lion or become the hunted . 
# You can make it work if it's all you have or decide to choose that at your weapon of choice. Yes I can shoot a Buck with a rifle or compound bow . But I would welcome the challenge of getting one with a slingbow.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Check out Cheif AJ web site . He's taken Grizzly Bear with a slingbow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dale Power (Dec 7, 2017)

As a non-hunter, I have to say that slingbows look fun. At least as much as archery for the same kind of target shooting. Oh, sure, the slingbow won't get you into the Olympics yet, but trust me, I'm not going for archery, either.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've enjoyed reading the past five pages. Thanks to whoever dug this one out and got it going again. Some interesting information on slingbows. I have a slingbow from River Rat that I need to do some shooting with. Been a long time since I shot an arrow with an old Wrist Rocket. I'm sure the A+ slingbow (Lever Bow or Tahanka) is the best way to go.

Interesting how nasty some guys can get when someone has a differing set of facts than they present.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Well it's better then a rock


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a compound slingshot for bowfishing it takes a longer arrow than usual 50 inch fiberglass the slingshot has the power similar to a 60 lb. bow and could make it shoot harder by adding a tube have never tried a 50 inch deer arrow would have to change the arrow rest to a biscuit.WS


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd like to throw my hat in on this conversation.

One of the biggest problems I have with a direct comparison with a bow, is that we are not comparing the two using science. What we have are a lot of ppl slinging arrows over cronies and trying to compare them strictly based on speed. There is simply so much wrong with this approach.

The science behind elastomers is so complex that it has only been in the last 10 years that mathemeticians have been able to develop calculations to properly predict the forces involed. The chemistry is incredibly complicated (I am a chemist by trade). This is why I got interested in slingshots in fact. I was drawn in by an individual in south america who used irradiated latex tubes and found them to be MUCH faster than the non-treated versions.

So there is material science involved..and THERE IS NO CLEAR CONCLUSION regarding how potent an elastomer can be. It is possible that a band powered bow can actually be superior in generating energy, but no real scientific comparsions have been made..

Now hardware...

This is one of my biggest problems.... The chief AJ slingshot is a rock solid shooter but it doesnt take advantage of any mechanical properties of the elastic that make it any different than any other slingshot. Furthermore...the sighting is COMPLETELY practice based...How can we do a comparison between bows that have actually sights and a slingshot that requires muscle memory to even get on target?

The lever bow is an inspired approach to applying physics but doesn't take it nearly far enough.

* If we truely want to make a comparison you need to figure out which elastomers have the best mechanical properties

* create a mechanical platform that takes full advantage of band characteristics.

* AND you need a setup that removes humans completely from the testing. In other words a mounted aparatus that draws an EXACT distance over and over again, and fires from a fixed position.

The only thing I am sure of is that bows have had a very very long time to develop and have already been pushed to their near limit...Slingshots on the other hand are in their infantsy. Material science and mechanical engineering have the potential to create an even more effective tool that might have huge advantages over a bow due to size, and the amazing science of elastomers...

I'm going to be showing off a few designs over the next few weeks that should at least show that we have really just scratched the surface of the idea pool.

Cheers,
HG


----------



## Dale Power (Dec 7, 2017)

HappyGilmore: Exactly how much faster was the irradiated latex? How was the irradiation accomplished? Did the latex retain it's greater recovery speed, or was it a temporary condition? (For instance, some people warm their bands first to increase the speed of their slingshots. Was it like that, or a more permanent feature.)

Also: If you are looking for mechanical assistance for slingshots, there are some good people for that on Youtube. I don't have any ideas for that personally, or I'd freely share them, of course. Jorge Sprave of The Slingshot Channel is constantly innovating however. I believe that one of his launching platforms (slingshot) is the current record holder for power, for instance. *Okay, you probably know all of this already. I just didn't want to ONLY ask invasive questions about irradiated latex.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

A lot has happened since I have been on lost my wife but still building Power Strike Slingshots have 4 different models now. One for arrows the other 3 marbles and steel balls have been doing a lot of experimenting with power and cam action it is unbelievable how hard they shoot now have duel power systems plus cam action!!WS


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

Dale Power said:


> HappyGilmore: Exactly how much faster was the irradiated latex? How was the irradiation accomplished? Did the latex retain it's greater recovery speed, or was it a temporary condition? (For instance, some people warm their bands first to increase the speed of their slingshots. Was it like that, or a more permanent feature.)
> 
> Also: If you are looking for mechanical assistance for slingshots, there are some good people for that on Youtube. I don't have any ideas for that personally, or I'd freely share them, of course. Jorge Sprave of The Slingshot Channel is constantly innovating however. I believe that one of his launching platforms (slingshot) is the current record holder for power, for instance. *Okay, you probably know all of this already. I just didn't want to ONLY ask invasive questions about irradiated latex.


those are all very good questions. Firstly the individual worked in a hospital and had assess to irradiated latex because medical devices are starilied using this method. After that I got excited and eventually found some scientific articles corresponding to some clear evidence of mechanical changes in elastomers when being irradated..

the short version of the results was that the hydrogen bonds in the latex were reorganized to be paralel to each other. This resulted in a much more efficience folding and unfolding as the bands are stretched. The bands also exibited a lower amount of exothermic energy on stretching, in other words fewer chemical bonds were broken...meaning more potential energy for the snapback.

As you can see....there are sooooo many factors here.. how can ANYONE say that slingbows are better or worse until we have pushed all we know to the breaking point...

I've only seen 3 slingshots in the last few years that truely pushed passed the classic approach. And there are soooo many unexplored geometries in slingshots that might better accomplish the task of sending and arrow fast and accurate.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

I think this is worth a seperate post:

I would love to collaborate with other individuals on truly novel ideas. I have some of my own but I find that many minds inspire each other.

I do a lot of design on OnShape (which is a free cloud based CAD software) and allows for collaboration on designs.

I also have a 3D printer which I'll be utilizing to bring these designs to life...

If anyone is interested message me. (Even if you don't know CAD or have technical expertise..ideas are priceless)

Cheers,
HG


----------



## Dale Power (Dec 7, 2017)

So... You're the man to go to for the 3-d printing of new models? Niiice. 

I'm sure that a lot of people will have some great ideas here. Not me right now, since I've been putting a lot of time into a different project. One that will shake the world! (In a very small and humble way, of course.)


----------



## Dale Power (Dec 7, 2017)

Water Snake 2: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences. Let me know if you need anything, all right?


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

Water Snake 2 said:


> A lot has happened since I have been on lost my wife but still building Power Strike Slingshots have 4 different models now. One for arrows the other 3 marbles and steel balls have been doing a lot of experimenting with power and cam action it is unbelievable how hard they shoot now have duel power systems plus cam action!!WS


Would love to check out your designs. Although I don't know you, I also will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

Dale,

Maybe I can show you what I am working on and you could help me test some stuff? This shit is fun after all  I prefer design and tinkering over shooting slingshots. Slingshots are more of an outlet for me to explore my understanding of physics, chemistry, and mechanics.

Cheers,
HG


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello HG, I have been working on this project for about 3or 4 years and have gotten it to the pretty much to final product have one more model to update really to fine tune it think it will be lighter and much stronger but send me your e-mail and we will talk my e-mail [[email protected]] Thanks WS


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Hello HG, I have been working on this project for about 3or 4 years and have gotten it to the pretty much to final product have one more model to update really to fine tune it think it will be lighter and much stronger but send me your e-mail and we will talk my e-mail [[email protected]] Thanks WS


 Very sorry for your loss. Keep us posted on the machine though, would love to see more.



HappyGilmore said:


> I think this is worth a seperate post:
> 
> I would love to collaborate with other individuals on truly novel ideas. I have some of my own but I find that many minds inspire each other.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on what you come up with. I've been watching your various print threads with some interest. If you require something beyond PLA, while I do a lot with ABS, I do keep polycarbonate and nylon on hand as well. In theory PSU, PPSU, PEEK, etc are possible although I've never actually had an application where I needed them. Generally the milling machine or SLM are more practical and cost effective.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

STO said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello HG, I have been working on this project for about 3or 4 years and have gotten it to the pretty much to final product have one more model to update really to fine tune it think it will be lighter and much stronger but send me your e-mail and we will talk my e-mail [[email protected]] Thanks WS
> ...


You sir..

You and I are going to be friends, I can tell. Thanks for the offer, I'd love to have other ppl try these designs (in their own ways). I can print in ABS but I have my printer inside the house which means the fumes can be a problem (they are toxic). It might be worth it though, since ABS can be vapor smoothed rather than requiring epoxy. I'll keep your skills in mind when I post plans, I want to not only release 3d models (stl files) but also schematics than anyone can use in their shop. I'm not interested in making proprietary designs, I just enjoy creating something and sharing it.

Thankfully I think the mechanical stresses on these plastics are minimal for a slingshot, so just about anything you have is fine.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

HappyGilmore said:


> STO said:
> 
> 
> > Water Snake 2 said:
> ...


If you are so inclined, you should check out my two threads (Harpy and Starduster) where I tested to failure and to failure to failure of two slingshot designs of mine. If you are dialed in, it seems printed slingshots are extremely strong.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

That is a thought to be able to print the main frame and handles and maybe the cam action would save a heck of a lot of metal work. I am using pure latex rubber tubes from Kent Elastomer they are very good tubes and get shot after shot!!WS


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

Water Snake 2 said:


> That is a thought to be able to print the main frame and handles and maybe the cam action would save a heck of a lot of metal work. I am using pure latex rubber tubes from Kent Elastomer they are very good tubes and get shot after shot!!WS


if you have a particular design let me know and I may be able to print them for you. I just need to get some money for the better nozzles first then I can actually print things in carbon fiber reinforced Nylon (Nylon X). Talk about fing strong.


----------



## Dale Power (Dec 7, 2017)

For improvement specifically on the slingbow: How about a "half whisker biscuit"? Envision a normal ring style biscuit, cut it in half with the open portion being up. that way the top should be open for easy loading (slingbows seem very slow that way compared to... Pretty much anything else.) At the same time, there would be soft bristles to allow the free exist of the arrow, without damaging the fletching.

That doesn't improve the power at all, of course. It occured to me a bit earlier, so I'd thought that I'd mention it.


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Will have to send them to your e-mail so you can see what they look like and how they are designed have one that is what we call the simple to build shoots very hard it is built out of 5/16 th cold roll steel but a unique design!!WS


----------

